# Romantic Favorite Tips



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi everybody - I thought I'd start a thread on romance. What would you like your significant other to do? What do you consider romantic? Share your stories and ideas_ 


Every once in a while, kiss her hand with a flourish. The proper way to kiss a woman's hand is to lower your lips to her hand. You don't raise her hand to your lips.And all the better if you look her in the eyes while performing this. Romantic and oh so sexy!


_


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

A date involving a good movie, dinner at a really nice restutrant and good conversation.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

preso said:


> A date involving a good movie, dinner at a really nice restutrant and good conversation.


And when she gets home, and they get ready to go upstairs, and her husband get's that "look" in his eye....... 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
She tells him to go outside and paint the house!!!! :lol:


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Romantic can be different things. 

Getting dressed up and going to a fancy restaurant, or sitting home alone watching a movie in the dark with the two of you cuddled on the couch. 

One thing I do for my wife is that she loves back/butt/leg rubs... So I will lay a blanket down on the living room floor, turn down the lights, light a few candles, get the massage oil, maybe a little music, and set the thermostat to a warmer temp (since she will undress to get the massage) and then give her a rub down for a while.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I've come home to a dinner for two complete with the table all set up like a romantic restaurant.....he's turned the lights down and slow danced with me in the livingroom.....the first time he had to work out of town, he had to leave while I was at work. I came home to an empty house. I was sad and missing him already. I went into the bedroom and he'd left a single red rose on my pillow......I've given him full body massages....given him a bath in candle lit baths.....met him at the car when he got home from work wearing nothing under my coat......written him a poem.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GPR said:


> And when she gets home, and they get ready to go upstairs, and her husband get's that "look" in his eye.......
> .
> .
> .
> ...



If he is overly sexed and hyper, that'll teach to cool it. :rofl:

Guess I'm lucky as I entered into menapause my husband said he was glad I no longer wanted sex so often, as he is older and tired. We still hug and kiss, snuggle but not like kids anymore and I'm glad too... even more glad he is ok with that.
Sex is way over rated.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

preso said:


> Sex is way over rated.


Then you are doing it wrong


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

_Identify that one pivotal event that brought the two of you together. Celebrate that event every year._

it doesn't have to be an anniversary - just some day / evening / moment that you consider pivotal. I remember mine... gosh that would have ended up being nine a year


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Practice even-day/odd-day romance: On even days it's your turn to be romantic, and on odd days it's your partner's turn.

I really wanted to try this one... just to help him get back into the practice of being romantic again. But he's right, he knows EXACTLY how to be romantic, he just chooses to wait for the right woman


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

GPR said:


> Romantic can be different things.
> 
> Getting dressed up and going to a fancy restaurant, or sitting home alone watching a movie in the dark with the two of you cuddled on the couch.
> 
> One thing I do for my wife is that she loves back/butt/leg rubs... So I will lay a blanket down on the living room floor, turn down the lights, light a few candles, get the massage oil, maybe a little music, and set the thermostat to a warmer temp (since she will undress to get the massage) and then give her a rub down for a while.


Oh that's WONDERFUL GPR!!!! wow, what a guy :smthumbup:


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

scarletblue said:


> I've come home to a dinner for two complete with the table all set up like a romantic restaurant.....he's turned the lights down and slow danced with me in the livingroom.....the first time he had to work out of town, he had to leave while I was at work. I came home to an empty house. I was sad and missing him already. I went into the bedroom and he'd left a single red rose on my pillow......I've given him full body massages....given him a bath in candle lit baths.....met him at the car when he got home from work wearing nothing under my coat......written him a poem.


wow


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

If you'd like to spend a romantic summer night making wishes on falling stars, mark the second week in August on your calendar. The earth passes through the Perseid meteor belt around August 12 every year, which usually results in spectacular meteor showers for two to three nights.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Unplug the TV. Put a note on the screen saying, "Turn me on instead."

LOL


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Real romance would be for my husband to clean the whole house, do laundry, wash my car, all while I sleep. I wake up and it's all done !!!

My grandmother told me about a couple she knows, a way older couple and this woman got mad at her husband.. so she made him a nice steak dinner, then hid his dentures, so he couldn't eat it... haha
Guess that woman was sure mad.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

"True love should be lived like an imperfect circle that has its bumps but never ends."


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

preso said:


> Real romance would be for my husband to clean the whole house, do laundry, wash my car, all while I sleep. I wake up and it's all done !!!



That's not romance. That's a nice gesture... but not Romance by a long shot.


----------



## jane. (Jul 10, 2009)

I've never been big on flowers and candles and fancy dinners. It's the little things that I love that my husband does.

* Texts throughout the day telling me he loves me.
* Opening the car door for me.
* Holding my hand while he drives.
* Reaching for my hand in the parking lot as we walk into Target.
* Rubbing my back while we watch tv.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Perfect Jane!

How about things for our loving husbands? Let's see ... if I had one, what would I do?

* Text him thoughout the day telling him I love him - send him sexy text messages too!
* Thank him for all the gentlemanly things he does
* Appreciate how hard he works for our family, our kids and our love
* Rubbing his back after a long hard day
* suggesting he go out with his friends and have fun!
* Taking care of him when he's sick
* Covering for him when he makes a mistake
* Being my best, happiest, sexyest self for him
* Finding out what he loves in bed and learning to EXCEL at it
* Keeping the spark alive with surprises, little gifts, and fun
* NEVER nagging or being critical - in my experience men can handle anything but that.

One time when hubby was on a business trip for a few days, I had the kids make a HUGE 16' banner out of construction paper and regular paper with "Welcome home dad" on it and put it up on the house for him to see when he got home. The kids all drew pictures in crayons of all the fun times they had with dad and wrote down all the reasons they loved him.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

In February - I got out a pad of sticky notes - and drew pictures on them - from our first date onward. Just little notes and things of everything I loved about him - how much fun something was - a remember when moment. 

I put one in his wallet every night after he went to bed.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

awwwww, Snix....I want that!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

GPR said:


> That's not romance. That's a nice gesture... but not Romance by a long shot.


For me it would be


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I used to put "dirty" notes in shirt pockets in dh's closet.

Backfired when ds (at 19) once borrowed one of Dad's shirts  

:rofl: DS hands it to me and says: "Mom, I am still in the same country...." :rofl:


----------



## humangirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I think romance is making the other person feel like they are the most important person in the world regardless of where you are and who's around you. Doing litlle simple things everyday that may make their life easier or just make them smile. Holding hands just for the sake of holding hands, catching their eye across a crowded room & knowing exactly what they're thinking, stuff like that. (don't I sound like a romance novel lol). Giving your heart to someone & knowing they will take great care with it, thats romantic.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

preso said:


> For me it would be


I'm not trying to say that it wouldn't be a great thing to do. Super nice, a very good idea, and wonderful for your spouse, and would definitely be showing your love and appreciation...

I guess my definition of "Romantic" is different. I think of Romantic something that is the two of you together, or something leading up to the two of you being together. I can't quite verbalize what I'm trying to even say.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

humangirl said:


> Giving your heart to someone & knowing they will take great care with it, thats romantic.


:iagree:


----------

